# Beautiful Telekom MX Leader!



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Beautiful Bicycle: Paul’s MX-Leader Eddy Merckx Road - PROLLY IS NOT PROBABLY

View attachment 279517


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I've never seen one of those panto'd stems before, they were only around for a short while.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

that is a pretty awesome panto stem


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Did the Telekom frames ever have the pink on top, and black on the bottom? I thought it was the other way around.

Edit: I guess they did. I was wondering, because the one pictured above was a respray, and the shade of pink looked a little off. However, the bike pictured below appears to be an original paint job, plus having been Olaf Ludwig's team bike, no less.

View attachment 279844


----------

